# Aquarium Plants Factory



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a huge favor to ask.

If any of you have bought from The Aquarium Plants Factory after hearing about it on this Forum could you post here?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I heard about the company on here and have ordered a few plants form them.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I actually sent them a mail about their layout because it blocked two thirds of my screen, they emailed me back and then had it fixed in record time! I got some nice plants for them when there was a sale.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They are very nice people with whom to deal. And their plants are gorgeous. Have a huge order coming in the next couple of weeks when I set up two new 20 long tanks.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm resisting the urge to order any more plants till winter is over. I've had problems with plants arriving in horrible condition due to the cold when I've ordered them during winter.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I've look over the site and I like what I see but have not ordered any yet. The plants I do have already are in great shape, and Ben's tank is a jungle. I've always wanted to see the plants, and fish I buy and choose the right type and height and spread of the plants. I also have never quite been able to afford the plants and shipping cost. I never seem to be able to get enough for the shipping minimum cost, and the other part is those darn pest that come with them at times. I hate buying plants that have snails in them I don't want to go through another infestation like i had a few years back in my 75 gallon, the final cost of that infestation was over $2500.00 and took 6 months to tear down and clean and replant (snail free plants) and replace the fish I had to relocate and the ones that died in the process. So I pick and choose very carefully from suppliers. 
But on your recommendation I'll give this site a try when I open my next tank.


----------



## Brutalcookies (Jan 6, 2019)

Good to check if they say their plants are snail free. Brought some plants once that had pest snails on it that took over the tank


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Their plants are pest free or I would not recommend them. After a snail infestation it took my Assassin snails a month to clear. Like Old Dog 59, I would not buy from anyone I did not trust. Another infestation I will never again have is that @#$% Duckweed! I always ask shrimp sellers if they have Duckweed in their tanks.

As a note, though, if you tell them what size you need a plant just contact them before you order and Tristan will let you know if they have that size. I know because I needed Anubias heterophylla tall enough for my vases and that is exactly the size I received.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Old Dog 59 said:


> I've look over the site and I like what I see but have not ordered any yet. The plants I do have already are in great shape, and Ben's tank is a jungle. I've always wanted to see the plants, and fish I buy and choose the right type and height and spread of the plants. I also have never quite been able to afford the plants and shipping cost. I never seem to be able to get enough for the shipping minimum cost, and the other part is those darn pest that come with them at times. I hate buying plants that have snails in them I don't want to go through another infestation like i had a few years back in my 75 gallon, the final cost of that infestation was over $2500.00 and took 6 months to tear down and clean and replant (snail free plants) and replace the fish I had to relocate and the ones that died in the process. So I pick and choose very carefully from suppliers.
> But on your recommendation I'll give this site a try when I open my next tank.


I've never had a problem with their plants having pest snails in them. If you are really paranoid you could get the invitro plants. The two main drawbacks with them is that they are more expensive and they are not large.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

well after hearing your high praises I'll likely order from there next time I need plants-looking to setup a emersed tank in the spring and need it to be snail free.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Well russellTheShihTzu, I'm going to have to try this new site. I really thought I had all the plants I needed for Ben's tank, Until today. I found the snails had dug up my big Anubis, and it was 

floating. I tried to replant it and no matter what i did I kept uprooting more than I was fixing. I also trimmed my tall background plants, but only by about 1/2 inch. When I did I found a big 

hole on the rear left side. So I'm going to order a few bunch plants to fill it in. Ben keeps swimming around saying OH NO not another one. I swear he is learning to walk in this tank. 

He does love all the hides the plants give him and he loves resting on the tops of them. 

So Just wanted to let you know, Ben says it's all your fault. LOL


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have used plant weights to hold down Anubias. If I do not move them around they will root in place. 

Send a message and I will give you the BF code. However, often their site discounts are a better deal. If that is the case could you make a note that you heard about them here? I want to keep the code active. Thanks!

Oh, you will not find snails on their plants.


----------



## OMB (Nov 6, 2011)

I heard about them on another site (a facebook group) and actually bookmarked their site to further research just a couple hours ago. I ordered from another online plant group recently (the first time I've ever ordered plants online) and got many pest snails along with it...luckily i quarantined for a few days before adding so I noticed them and was able to remove some...but I am sure I did not get all. Ugh. I still need more plants, and after reading this thread I will definitely make an order. I'll make sure to come back here with my experience.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Send me a PM and I will give you the code for Aquarium Plants Factory. However, many times the discount they offer on their site is a better deal.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Send me a PM and I will give you the code for Aquarium Plants Factory. However, many times the discount they offer on their site is a better deal.


Aw I didn't know we had code benefits! D: I ordered from them yesterday. Getting a mother plant nana for the 10g half moon marimo tank... hopefully it won't be too tall of a plant.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Well I bought some anubias from them and won't be buying there again! Aside from it arriving 2 days late they *grossly *misrepresented size when I asked (replied 15" and taller (excluding pot).. received 7" plant.. 9" if I include pot) and it came with the fungal spores associated with rhizome rot (bottom photo)
Bulletin of Russian Anubias Forum: Anubias plants rotting: facts, rumours and guessworks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry you are unhappy. 

Just curious:

As you ordered 15" plant(s) did you let APF know you received 7" ones? If so, did they offer a solution/compensation?

Did you pay for Overnight? If not, and you ordered on Feb. 6 (Wednesday) as indicated above and today is Feb. 11 (Monday), how are the plants two days late? From my experience most businesses take a day or two to prepare shipments so plants would have shipped on Feb. 7 or 8. IME, Priority can take 2-3 *business* days from CA to TN. If they shipped in a timely manner how is it their fault as implied? Would the blame better be placed on the USPS?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sorry you are unhappy.
> 
> Just curious:
> 
> ...


I spoke with them about the size issue. Still don't know how someone could be that far off with measurements.. I don't see any other large anubias in their stock for confusion.
Solution: Return for a refund-shipped it out this morning since I didn't get the shipping slip until after USPS stopped taking new packages yesterday (that woudl ship out that day). So hopefully next week I'll have my money back.
The delay was USPS-original delivery was scheduled for Saturday but did not arrive till Monday-just mad about that part, know its not the store's fault...

Mostly _>removed<_ that I bought this solely for the size I was told, the fact that it's infected means I can't use it elsewhere ... so yeh.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm glad you and the seller came to an agreement. We want to make this forum a good place for members to obtain reliable information.
To help protect the integrity of the forum and to assist members, we do investigate issues with sellers that we recommend when it is within our power. This is one of those sellers that we can question and I am curious to know what happened in this instance.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I know it has been a while on the update, but wanted to ensure that all of the moderators of the forum had a chance to review and comment on the situation.

In an effort to better understand and clarify what happened, given that so many others have ordered from Aquarium Plants Factory (the seller) and were happy with their plants, the moderators were able to obtain the following information from them. All of the history with all communication on orders are recorded and archived by them, so they have a timeline and communication log which they have reviewed in this situation.

The moderators of the forum are choosing to let all post in this thread stand as is but felt it fair to post the seller's response. 

According to their records, during the only round of communication pre order, the customer took the following action:
1. Communicated that the 15" Anubias was too tall for their tank and asked for something in the range of 10" - 12". 
2. On the order the customer noted: "Please look and send 10"-12" tall. If only taller plants the one under 15" with the most and fullest leaves." 
3. The customer placed the order before confirming they had requested 10"-12" Anubias.
4. At no point did the customer specifically ask for a 15" or taller Anubias (as is implied previously).

The seller interpreted from the communication that the customer wanted '_The next tallest and fullest plant that they have that is not 15"_'. Since they don't have 10"-12" plants in stock and wanted to get the order out promptly so they sent what the plant with the most leaves that is not 15" tall.
The next tallest and fullest plant below 15" tall in their stock is what the customer received.

This is a simple difference in interpretation of the wording in the notes and timing of the order. Once the order was placed, the seller wanted to get it shipped as soon as possible.

As already mentioned, the delay in shipping is not the seller's fault, this was a due to USPS and timing of the order.

In an effort to satisfy the customer, the seller already agreed to take a loss on this by refunding the money, paying for the return shipping and, while not explicitly mentioned, taking the risk the plant survives so much shipping and environment change.

The seller did receive the returned plant and from their experience and after consulting others they do not believe the plant is diseased.

Above is all of the information as we have it. You can make your own judgement and read no further.

It is the moderators' view that:

In reading this, it is clear that the order note could be interpreted in two ways.
1. The next tallest and fullest plant that they have that is not 15"
2. A 15" plant with the most and fullest leaves at the bottom of the plant.

The seller interpreted it as item 1 above.
This appeared to be a special request order that was placed with very little confirmation / communication before placing the order and the seller filled the it as best they could. 

By consensus of the moderators, we do not believe it's fair to attribute this to malicious intent on the part of the seller.


----------

